# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  Những điều thú vị về Biển Chết có thể bạn chưa biết

## hangnt

*Trái đất có rất rất nhiều điều bí ẩn mà không bao giờ con người có thể khám phá hết, Biển Chết cũn là một trong những nơi chứa đựng rất nhiều điều thú vị.* 

Biển Chết, hay còn gọi Biển Muối (Dead sea, Salt sea) là địa danh có một không hai trên Trái đất, nó nằm trên biên giới giữa Bờ Tây, Israel và Jordan trên thung lũng Jordan. Sau đây là 10 điều thú vị về Biển Chết mà có lẽ bạn chưa biết:

-  Nơi thấp nhất trái đất: Biển Chết là nơi thấp nhất Trái đất. Bờ và mặt nước ở đây thấp hơn mực nước biển đến 423 mét (số liệu năm 2011, con số này càng tăng cao sau mỗi năm), cũng chính vì điều này mà người ta gọi nó là “cái rốn của Địa cầu”.



Cột mốc đánh dấu Biển Chết, nơi thấp nhất thế giới
Lúc cắm mốc là 394m dưới mực nước biển, còn hiện giờ là 423 mét
- Biển Chết hay "Hồ Chết": Tuy được gọi là biển nhưng đây thực ra là hồ nước mặn lớn nhất của Địa cầu, bởi nó không thông với các đại dương khác, nước từ các con sông đổ về đây đều không có lối ra, nhưng nhiệt độ ở nơi này khá cao nên sự bốc hơi nước diễn ra rất nhanh, do đó mực nước của Biển Chết vẫn không bị tăng lên.


- Là hồ nước mặn sâu nhất Thế giới: Chỗ sâu nhất của Biển Chết là khoảng 377 mét, đây là hồ nước mặn sâu nhất thế giới. Nước từ các con sông đổ về đây chứa rất nhiều nham thạch đá vôi và vô số loại muối khoáng, khiến nồng độ muối ở đây rất cao.



Muối đóng thành từng tảng ở Biển Chết
-  Có độ mặn cao nhất: Hiện nay, nồng độ muối của nơi này là khoảng 33,7%, gấp 9 lần Địa Trung Hải. Đây là một trong những biển có nước mặn nhất TG. Người ta đã phát hiện ra có vài nơi mà ở đó nước thậm chí còn mặn hơn cả Biển Chết, ví dụ như hồ Assal ở Djibouti (Nam Phi, gần Somali), hoặc hồ Don Juan Pond ở Antarctica (Nam Cực) 


-  Không thể chết đuối ở đây: Với độ mặn cao, dù không biết bơi thì bạn vẫn có thể nổi dễ dàng trên mặt nước, do đó chết đuối ở Biển Chết là một khả năng rất khó xảy ra. 

"Tương truyền, vào khoảng thế kỉ thứ I, người La Mã dẫn tù binh tới Biển Chết để hành quyết. Ở nơi đây, các tù binh bị ném xuống biển, nhưng họ không hề chìm và vẫn nổi trên mặt nước. Điều này khiến cho đám quân lính hoảng sợ và nghĩ rằng đám tù binh được Thượng đế phù hộ nên đã cho phóng thích. Về sau này, người ta mới khám phá ra rằng con người hoàn toàn có thể nổi bồng bềnh trên mặt biển ở nơi đây, xem sách báo và tận hưởng vị biển dưới nắng".



Nằm yên cũng nổi được dễ dàng
-  Vì sao gọi là Biển Chết: Trung bình độ mặn của Biển Chết cao gấp 8,6 lần các đại dương khác. Mặc dù rất khó chết đuối ở đây, nhưng do độ mặn quá cao nên không có bất cứ loại thủy sinh và sinh vật nào sống được ở đây. Người ta chỉ mới phát hiện được có vài loại vi khuẩn và nấm vi sinh có thể tồn tại được dưới đáy Biển Chết.


-  Khu nghỉ dưỡng đầu tiên trên thế giới: Vùng đất quanh Biển Chết cũng rất đặc biệt, về lịch sử thì đây là khu nghỉ dưỡng đầu tiên trên thế giới (của Herod Đại Đế, vua nước Palestine cổ). Ngoài ra, hương liệu thơm dùng để ướp xác ở Ai Cập và kali để làm phân bón cũng được lấy từ nơi này.



Ảnh chụp từ trên cao xuống
Biển Chết được xem như một trong những nơi nghỉ dưỡng để chữa bệnh và nghiên cứu y học lý tưởng nhất thế giới, bởi nó hội tụ rất nhiều yếu tố tuyệt vời: thành phần nước biển chứa rất rất nhiều khoáng chất; không khí trong lành, rất hiếm các loại vi khuẩn, bào tử nấm, phấn hoa, và các tác nhân gây dị ứng bởi đơn giản muối là một chất sát trùng cực tốt.



Một góc tĩnh lặng ở Biển Chết
-  Nhiều nguyên liệu độc đáo trong tự nhiên có ở đây: Ở Biển Chết còn có một hiện tượng rất thú vị, đó là lòng đất tiết ra một loại nhựa đen giống như hắc ín (nhựa đường) bao bọc lấy các hòn sỏi. Người Ai Cập cổ cũng lấy thứ này để dùng trong việc ướp xác thuở xưa.



Nhựa đường đóng thành cục và bị muối phủ trắng
-  Có con đường thấp nhất thế giới: Ở đây có Highway 90, là con đường thấp nhất Thế giới, nối liền Israel và bờ Tây sông Jordan, nó thấp hơn mực nước biển đến 393 mét.



Cao tốc 90 nối liền bờ Tây Jordan và Israel

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Được nổi trên biển thích quá

----------


## lunas2

những tảng muống như là rong biển í nhỉ,

----------

